# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Comedy Club

## Юрка

Павел Воля. 
Сегодня я расскажу Вам, как выучить географию не выходя из квартиры. 
Гардероб. Гардероб это Китай. Да, Вы можете говорить кому угодно HUGO 
BOSS, COVALLI, GUCCI (показывает фигу) КИ-ТАЙ. 
Антресоли, антресоли это Монголия, потому что нихрена не понятно, что 
там лежит, что там происходит, вообще нихрена не понятно. 
Кухня, кухня это Ближний Восток, потому что там постоянно, что-то 
готовится все на ножах, постоянный фарш, мясо по стенам, слезы, сопли и 
в центре этого диктатор, который воняет химическим оружием. 
Если Вы живете с тещей, то комната тещи это США. Открываем дверь - вот 
оно, тупое лицо руководителя государства. А если Вы только сунетесь на 
Ближний Восток, ЖОПА, война обеспечена. 
Туалет, туалет это Голландия. Потому что неровно положенный кафель 
постоянно напоминает Вам, что его клали какие-то пида#$%ы. 
Телевизор, телевизор это Украина. Потому что пульт управления гуляет по 
рукам, поэтому каждую минуту на Украине новая программа. 
Кот, если у Вас живет кот, то это Прибалтика. Ест на халяву, пьет на 
халяву, мелко пакостит и делает вид, что нихрена не понимает по-русски. 
Холодильник это Евросоюз, чего там только нет, и вроде бы все лежит 
аккуратно, по полочкам, но обязательно что-то одно воняет. Как только 
жрать нечего, сразу все лезут в Евросоюз, и Прибалтика тоже сует туда 
свой нос. 
Балкон это Египет. Нигде в мире Вы не найдете большего количества 
древностей, причем этого говна там целые пирамиды. 
Старый молоток, старый молоток это Люксембург. А где он? Да х** его 
знает, где он! 
Гараж это Париж. В центре стоит большая груда железа, под которой можно 
трахаться часами. 
И собственно Вы во всем этом Россия. До поры до времени улыбаемся США. 
Кормим Прибалтику. Боретесь за право обладания пультом управления 
Украины. Соприкасаетесь с Евросоюзом. Но сдохнуть хочется в Париже...

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Этот текст поймет только русский, но блин, на ПЯТЬ  ::

----------


## Basil77

Да, прикольно. Мне ещё нравится их тема из той же серии, как сделать дома в ванной море - ну там Мёртвое, Красное, Чёрное...  ::  Или вот шедевр: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74FH2lYaXaY

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Да, прикольно. Мне ещё нравится их тема из той же серии, как сделать дома в ванной море - ну там Мёртвое, Красное, Чёрное...  Или вот шедевр: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74FH2lYaXaY

 *утирая слезы и вылезая из-под стола.
Блин, ну предупреждать же надо  :: )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Гадя Петрович Хренова.... Хм...   ::

----------


## Юрка

Б-Харламов и Мартиросян.
"Семья логопедов"  
М: А! 
Б: (делая неподражаемые движения челюстями) О! А! 
М: (не уступая в мимике) Эр! 
Б: Бгди! 
М: Бгди! Бгда! Бгда! Бгди! 
Б: Зазу! 
М: Спе-кл! 
Б: За-зу-зэ! Шцумч! З-дррььь! Дрьььь! 
М: Клоо-рлетц! Урвщкняж! Кюээээ! Высь! Высь! (в это время Бульдог: М! М!) Хватит! 
Б: Ну и достаточно, наверное! 
М; ЗдраВствуй сын! 
Б: ЗдраВствуй! (Мартиросян помогает ему) ЗдраВствуй, отец! 
М: ОтЕц! 
Б: Здравствуй! 
М: Здравствуй, отец! 
Б: Здравствуй, отец! 
М: Отец! 
Х: Отец! 
М: ЗдраВствуй, сын! 
Х (с помощью Мартиросяна): Здравствуй, отец! 
М: Нормально. 
Х: Мда. 
М: Сын! Сын! 
Хг: Мда! 
М: Сынок! 
Х: Мда! 
М: Сынок! Зашторь штору! 
Х: Что? 
М: Что, что! Зашторь штору, штору зашторь! 
Х: За что зашторить штору что ли? 
М: Что за «За что зашторить штору?» ! За шторку зашторь штору! 
Бульдог: За шторку зашторить штору что ли? 
М: За шторку зашторь штору! 
Х: Зашторю пойду штору за штору что ли. 
М: Молодец, и принеси какао! 
Х: Какао? 
М: Какао! 
Х: Какое какао? 
Мартиросян: Как какое какао? Какао как какао! 
Х: Как какое как какао какао как какао? Какое какао? 
М: Ну что за как какое какао, какао как какао, да там какао-то кот наплакал! 
Х: В какао кот накакал? 
М: Кот накакал в какао и наплакал?! 
Х: В какао кака котяры?! 
М: Котяры котяха котяйка в какао? 
Х: Котях котяра в какао? 
М: Кот дотянулся до какао, как?! 
Х: Какао и какаха! 
М: Тогда принеси чай! Чай принеси, сын! Сын, принеси чай! 
Х: Чей чай? 
М: Чё? 
Х: Чей чай? 
М: Чё за чей чай? Чё за чей чай? Чай – не наш чай! Чай не наш чай! Чей чай? 
Х: Чей чай? 
М: Чьими чаями чаёвничаем? 
Х: Ничьими чаями не чаёвничаем! 
М: Чьими чаями чаёвничаем? 
Х: Ничьими чаями не чаёвничаем 
М: Чаёвничаем чьими чаями? 
Х: Не чаёвничаем ничьими чаями! 
М: Тогда просто зашторь штору! (пауза) Штору зашторь, сын! Без «за что зашторить штору», штору зашторь и всё! 
Х: Всё! Всё, всё, пока папа! 
М: Капапа! 
Х: Что? 
М: Ничё, ничё, пошли спать. 
Х: Пошли спать.

----------

